# NEW POLLS show swing voters are AGAINST more immigration



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration

Thank god! 
Democrats can’t win!


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!


Great, but I say allow one legal in for every two illegals deported. Those with merit or means.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...


Well they can go to your kids schools


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!


You're probably right.  The only one who can defeat Trump is Trump.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!


You might want to dig a little deeper and not just read the Breitbart cherry picking.  The actual poll is much less positive for Trump.

For example:
Do you approve or disapprove of the job President Trump is doing on ...?  Immigration
Approve (Net) -   981
Disapprove (Net) - 1221​


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...


Well start your one thread..  America doesn’t want immigration


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Legal means ALL nationalities, not just Hispanic, in fact the Hispanic per cent should be low compared to Europe or Asia.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Thanks but this thread needs lots of fact checking, it is filled with lies and distortions...

64% of America *does *want immigration:

Thinking now about immigrants -- that is, people who come from other countries to live here in the United States, in your view, should immigration be kept at its present level, increased or decreased?

*2019 Jun 3-16**  Present level* *Increased* *Decreased* *No opinion*
                   37            27           35          2


----------



## Claudette (Aug 6, 2019)

We have more than enough people in this country right now. We sure don't need any more freeloaders.

Used to be if you wanted to come the US you had to have a sponsor. A sponsor who would take care of all your needs.

Its was a great idea and should be done now.

We already have 20 million illegals in our country that cost us billions each year. We sure don't need any more.

They should cease immigration for five years.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 6, 2019)

Claudette said:


> We have more than enough people in this country right now. We sure don't need any more freeloaders.
> 
> Used to be if you wanted to come the US you had to have a sponsor. A sponsor who would take care of all your needs.
> 
> ...


The truth is that if it weren't for immigration, the population of the US would be shrinking as would our economy.

When asked if the average American citizen would be better off if the US let in more low-skilled immigrants, only 10% of the economists polled in a 2013 survey said no.¹ But 89% of those same economists said there was a chance that more immigration would leave many low-skilled American workers substantially worse off. Obviously, that’s not everyone’s opinion, but it seems a lot of economists feel that *economic migration boosts the overall economy for the place the migrants are going, but can cause problems for people already at the bottom of the economic ladder*.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Americans want legal immigration but don't want illegal immigration-that is just common sense.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Does anyone want _*illegal *_immigration?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 6, 2019)

Immigration is good.
Illegals are not. Incentive for illegals is not.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Yes, Democrats and Republicans who own private detention facilities. People who have illegal family members. The Catholic Church. Bill Maher. ICE guys who need over time. Gun runners. Drug smugglers. Sex traffickers. Need more?


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Probably true except the Catholic Church, I've only heard them criticize how we've treated the illegals.  Except that is different.  The rest are minor players.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


A priest dragged illegals across and the Pope said let all the illegals in the USA.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




What do  you care? You dropped out long ago. And if you had the ability to read the post, you would see that he was calling for legal, not illegal immigration. Most LEGAL immigrants are worth - as students and as human beings - three little punks the likes of you.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Claudette said:


> We have more than enough people in this country right now.....




In fact, we do not.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably true except the Catholic Church, I've only heard them criticize how we've treated the illegals.  Except that is different.  The rest are minor players.
> ...


I only found the Pope asking countries to accept migrants and for rich countries to aid poor ones.  Nothing about illegal immigrants beyond a plea to treat everyone humanely.  Sounds like standard Christianity to me.  I couldn't find anything on a priest dragging illegals across our border.  Got a link?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Yes legal merit based immigrants that can assimilate! I went to schools where these dumb foreigners went, they flooded black schools because they knew black parents wouldn’t complain..  how does it make a poor black school better to flood there schools with people who are a. Stupid in there own country, and b. Can’t speak English.. you think poor black schools got better?? They are getting worse.. you racist arse


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Media does not care about blacks when Hispanics are involved. look at the El Paso and Dayton shootings.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


It was on Yahoo a few weeks ago.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Gee.  Immigrants who can’t speak English.  That never happened before in the history of this country!


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Sure but they tried to learn quickly and spoke their home language only at home.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Not like this.. they sent people back at Ellis island for
Not being able to communicate


----------



## Coyote (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Actually, not really...they had their own foreign language newspapers and grocery stores and bars and churches.  They spoke the mother tongue in their communitees.  Subsequent generations, then and now spoke good English.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No they didn’t! We had no bilingual classes until Latinos.. (more resources) and we shut down immigration from the 20’s to the 60’s we walked around all day telling people to speak English.. glorious days! And will return


----------



## Coyote (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes like this.

https://object.cato.org/pubs/irb/irb_october2010.pdf


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Right, but they did not speak it in front of Americans who were already here. Had a paper route full of diversity and they all made best effort to speak English with me.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I wonder why it irritates Americans more now? Could it be press one for English?


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Not like this.. they sent people back at Ellis island for
> Not being able to communicate


And they don't even root for American teams at international competitions.  They still root for their old country.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I think it always irritated nativists.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So I can’t get a lib to answer this question.. does it help a poor black school to flood it with people that can’t speak English?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 6, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Yes.  Every Dim running for the presidency wants more illegal immigration.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 6, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


"Humanely" is code for allow anyone who wants in to come in.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > We have more than enough people in this country right now.....
> ...


Yes we do.


TNHarley said:


> Immigration is good.
> Illegals are not. Incentive for illegals is not.


What's good about immigration?  How do I benefit from it?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yea but 20 years ago I didn't have to press "1" for english in my own god damned country.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


How did we benefit by importing them?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yep, my grandparents when they immigrated to Brooklyn, NY had their own little Italian American neighborhood, who welcomed them....  an Italian American News Paper in Italian, the Grocery store clerks spoke Italian, the Bakery where they got their fresh Italian Bread daily from, were also Italian Americans...  my grandmother never learned English...  well, she learned as much as she could for an old person, but my grandfather did learn English, well enough to communicate...  and I did not know much Italian, at all when I first met them, we just communicated with our hands and eyes...    or I screamed, Mom...  can you tell grandmom this...  or tell her that....  and my mom was the interpreter....  Man oh man, I wish they were alive today, with all of these translators on the internet that we could have used to talk...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Woman stayed in the house where they belong,, but if your gran ma ever tried to get a job she would have been told to speak English or GTFO


----------



## Care4all (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




My grandmother worked for 15 years, from age 60 until 75, then she went on to live for another 12 years after she retired.  She worked in a coat factory, in Manhattan's garment district, took the subway there every day....  my grandfather did not work for anyone else....  he tried, but hated not being the boss or owner, could not stand working for someone else, so he bought row houses, and fixed them up and then sold them for a ton more money...  all before flipping homes became a fashion....  shoot, he might have started the trend!  

But the factory my grandmother worked at, LOVED HER, even though she did not speak English...  the lady next to her, spoke both Italian and English, and her immediate boss spoke both languages as well....  she went to work, because she liked to keep busy, and liked the companionship of the lady co worker and her boss


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Well if it was between 1920-1980 she was either very lucky or Kept her mouth shut lol
My people would have been like speak English or GTFO. Especially in NY ,, American Italians were huge in making sure people spoke English


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Wrong. They go to schools near where they live, just like everyone else.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Speaking of which...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Latinos have migrated to urban area for one reason.. WELFARE AND RESOURCES!  
Urban areas are the home of America’s African American neighborhoods.. 

SO AGAIN! Does  it make a poor black struggling  school better to put people that can’t speak English on their schools. Yes or no?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Just like immigrants today.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What time is your KKK meeting ?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 6, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You obviously don’t live anywhere near Latino or Afro immigrants haha


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Wrong.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 6, 2019)

Coyote said:


> I think it always irritated nativists.


Is that what they call lefties these days? They seem to always be pissy about something.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 6, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I think there is a lot of parables to debate but overall I see it as it as a net 
I don't hate on the opinions in the negative though


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...





Wrong. Very, very wrong.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




What the heck are you talking about, kid?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Wrong again, kid.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Wrong, absolutely wrong.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 6, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Did you mean to say it's a net positive?  What's the positive?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 6, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Skills. Ambition.
I am for immigration but I don't agree with the way it is done now. I think it is bullshit. It is too corporatist for my blood.
Cheap and illegal labor. No skills. More families on the dole. Fuck that.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 6, 2019)

the same things folks are sayin' about Mexicans they said about Poles, and italians, and the irish


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 7, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the same things folks are sayin' about Mexicans they said about Poles, and italians, and the irish


No pity for the poor Americans who has to compete with them for jobs?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Just like immigrants today.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Pure myth, not true.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Wrong again, kid.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...




Yes, they did. You are woefully ignorant of American History, kid.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...





No, “we” didn’t, kid.  Actual history is not merely a manifestation of your own personal fear and imagination, kid.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Bullshit. Do you really think that every time some wasp wondered into Little Italy or Chinatown everyone just fell into submissive silence? Don’t be absurd.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




 Maybe you need to start going to the gym to build up the strength necessary to press a fucking button, weakling. 

And it’s “English.” Learn the language or get out.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > the same things folks are sayin' about Mexicans they said about Poles, and italians, and the irish
> ...





 Americans can compete and win against anyone.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > We have more than enough people in this country right now. We sure don't need any more freeloaders.
> ...


IT would not be shrinking.

One has only to go to the census website, remove the stats for immigrants and you'll see that the US, without immigration, is growing at a rate of approx 2 million per year.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...






You need to understand how demographics works.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


I understand it just fine.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




Then you know what happens when fertility rates fall below replacement level.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I’m very right, I work in restaurants they have not assimilated , Haitians have not assimilated


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Never heard any Dem say that.  Got a quote or link?


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


So you prefer to treat people inhumanely?  You're a peach.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are clueless tiny and offer nothing. I’m in the inner city, I know more about face then you will ever know .. sit down and learn


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Again I am from there areas deep rooted families.. you are not


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It’s a fact loser In was in writing lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Again I live in it.. sit down and learn


----------



## LeftofLeft (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!



Democrats know that swing voters are tough to sway anymore which is why they are pushing for Open Borders and Illegal Immigration. With the bodies, they can get the votes. Democrats are losing white women and white working men. These make up the core swing votes.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I lived it friend, back in the fifties


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...


No.....deport all of the illegals to CA. 
Plop them on Nancy Pelosi's doorstep.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Actually I did see that, not all day every day, but I saw it several times.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Don't be dense-not in those places in the city outskirts in different states. Saw it myself


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


How about a Russian option? Or Chinese? Good for the goose...


----------



## Norman (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > We have more than enough people in this country right now. We sure don't need any more freeloaders.
> ...



Not the American's share of the economy, which would be astronomical without immigration. Our per capita measures are much lower because we take in worker drones that only decrease American wages.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Open borders qualifies-heard that didn't you?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Legals welcome, illegals not welcome


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


We already have plenty of people with skill and ambition.  Importing more only means Americans have to compete against cheap foreigners.  My profession is flooded with IT people from India.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the same things folks are sayin' about Mexicans they said about Poles, and italians, and the irish


So?  They were right when they said it about Poles, and italians, and the irish.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So you want low skill workers? If it is a problem for you and yours, YOU need to offer solutions-we will help you if we can.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!



They can if they bring in enough new voters.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Only open borders douche bags believe not allowing them into our country is "inhumane."


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


You're correct, I misspoke.  The population would not shrink without immigration.  However, the estimates I found say that the increase in population between now and 2060 would only be 4 million.  It would be the working age population that would shrink.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I want no immigration, period.  We simply don't need any more people in this country.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...


Or have illegals vote, and, yes they do.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


What kind of douche bag would treat children inhumanely *once they are here*?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


What if you traded? Prison lifers sent to exile on islands or illegal aliens deported. Can we at least get a one for one?


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Norman said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


That might be true if the economy was zero sum game.  It is not and immigration grows the economy for all.  With our low birth rate and aging population, immigration is absolutely necessary just to maintain our standard of living.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



The liberal kind. This kind. Every liberal here.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


We have child abuse every day in this country-yet we focus on these illegal kids-why?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


LEGAL IMMIGRATION! Illegals cost more than they are worth.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> We have child abuse every day in this country-yet we focus on these illegal kids-why?


Children are innocent and their abuse is illegal and immoral and should never be ignored.  We focus on these 'illegal kids' because they are 'guests' of our gov't, meaning their treatment is a reflection on the country.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > We have child abuse every day in this country-yet we focus on these illegal kids-why?
> ...


Guests? They are like vermin-unwanted, uninvited, disease carrying, future MS13. Don't want them, don't need them-their age should not be a factor in right or wrong or how we now ignore little black kids in Detroit, shooters in Chicago, or drinkers in Flint. They get scammer adults in this country-the sooner we see THEM as a problem-the better off we'll be.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I am against labor in that way. If they are legal, they are americans.
I am against visas and shit like that.


alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Incentive for illegal immigration will only increase it


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Yeah!  Lock up those babies!


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------   completely STOP All immigration , importation of all types into the USA ' TParty .  ----------   just a comment .


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of douche bag would treat children inhumanely *once they are here*?
> ...


You'd think so but reality is very different.  Has Trump treated illegals more humanely than Obama did?  Yet the numbers of immigrants seeking amnesty has spiked under him.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


So we keep adopting children and parents keep bringing them ILLEGALLY. Sounds like a grand plan.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


No, send them back or don't let them in-declare a twilight zone-where laws are modified for common sense purposes, and keep ALL newcomers there till summoned. Oh, no candy or soda given out while staying.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2019)

these widdle invaders in the holding centers never had it so good .


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Because they keep getting let in. It's quite easy to figure out, if one cared to actually fix the border issue.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Children are innocent.  You don't punish the innocent to punish the guilty.  There are other options.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


They are no more innocent than you or I-look at our junior high schools-send them back and their problems and our problems are solved.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Because they keep getting let in. It's quite easy to figure out, if one cared to actually fix the border issue.


The fix will require compromise.  A dirty word in our current environment.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


----------------------------------   they aren't being punished , they are being held in detention is all it is .  Like I said earlier , these widdle invaders never had things as good as when they are being detained   Alang .


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------   they aren't being punished , they are being held in detention is all it is .  Like I said earlier , these widdle invaders never had things as good as when they are being detained   Alang .


Would you want detention for your children?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------   they aren't being punished , they are being held in detention is all it is .  Like I said earlier , these widdle invaders never had things as good as when they are being detained   Alang .
> ...


-------------------------------   sure , if they got caught invading a foreign land .    They'd need detention for their own good and so that they can eat regular , be in nice air conditioned and heated shelters have clean water to drink , clean clothes to wear , ability to see 'doctors' , play game , watch tv and movies , sleep in clean beds and all sorts of other American taxpayer provided GOODIES .     As I said ,  these widdle foreign invaders in Detention never had it as good as they have it in American Detention Centers   Alang .


----------



## bendog (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!


As usual, you lie and/or you're too lazy to actually look at the poll.  The poll shows a maj disapproves of both Trump on immigration and his wall.  And a maj wants a Dreamer deal.  Breibart's lie is based upon a maj sees a Humanitarian and/or Security "crisis" at the border.

And over 60% want comprehensive immigration reform, btw.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


OK, I get it.  I'm just really glad you were never my parent.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2019)

got nothing to do with Parents as that's just a bit of Emotion that you throw in Alang .


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

bendog said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...


Creat your own post about that  part of the poll, this is about most swing voters are against more immigration which democrats are for.. you LOSE LOSER


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > We have child abuse every day in this country-yet we focus on these illegal kids-why?
> ...


Oh bullocks.  They are not guests of anyone.  Be nice to them.  Give them a bottle of water and a baloney sandwich and send them home.


----------



## Siete (Aug 7, 2019)

bla bla bla ^^^^^^^

facts -

Americans Oppose Border Walls, Favor Dealing With DACA


----------



## bendog (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's not my fault you're a lazy liar.  take some fucking responsibility you smirking punk


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

bendog said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Where did I lie? Swing voters are against MORE IMMIGRATION


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> got nothing to do with Parents as that's just a bit of Emotion that you throw in Alang .


I note your total lack of empathy for those less fortunate than you are.  I mean you won the lottery and get to live in this great country, screw everyone else.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Your personal fear, ignorance, and general stupidity have nothing to do with the fact that immigrants today are, in fact, assimilating. You've admitted that you are afraid to even talk to your coworkers, so you are hardly in a position to evaluate people you know nothing about on the large or small scale.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > got nothing to do with Parents as that's just a bit of Emotion that you throw in Alang .
> ...


---------------------------------   you are an EMOTIONAL person and shouldn't be taken seriously Alang .


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Because they keep getting let in. It's quite easy to figure out, if one cared to actually fix the border issue.
> ...


How do you compromise over illegal immigrants?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I just want a opportunity to work in the over restricted city of Boston, where black Americans are struggling and I’m
One of the very few that grew up with them.. we are just asking for our towns not be flooded with low wage workers and kids that can’t speak English. Sit down and learn something


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You keep your head down and glare out from under your eyebrows at coworkers you are afraid to speak with. I work very closely every day with the exact populations in question. I know what I'm talking about. You only know what you are afraid of. 

Latinos, just like other immigrant groups now and throughout American history, tend to gather in urban areas where they can find social and ethnic support groups to aid in the process of acclimating and eventually assimilating. It was thus with the Irish, the Italians, Chinese, Portuguese, Brazilians, and now Mexicans, Haitians, Dominicans, Central Americans and all other immigrant groups. 

Stop wallowing in your ignorance.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


But they don’t, I live here grew up with them, went to school with them.. you are on our outside trying to understand.. you are afraid of republicans it’s why you lie to new immigrants and tell them not to assimilate. You think you are protected lol you are not


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Yes, I am. And I have shoes older than you, boy, so you might want to learn when to shut up until you grow up a little.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Stop encouraging nazi behavior and I will shit up until then you will be stepped on


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Yes, they do. I teach them and their families everyday and, unlike you, I understand the assimilation process. You can't claim to know people you admit you are afraid to speak with. 

I've also been a Republican much longer than you've been alive, so you can let go of that line as well, boy. I was actually working on Republican campaigns long before you were ever born. 

As even you should see by now, there is no bullshit you can try to fling that I won't call you on, boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ... you lie to new immigrants and tell them not to assimilate. ....




You keep your head down and mumble to yourself. I actually help these new immigrants to assimilate. You fail again.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




What do you think you mean by that, boy?


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Don't deport a family that has lived in the US for years, has never gotten into trouble, has been gainfully employed or started a business, etc.  In short, the kind of family that is an asset to the community.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


My sisters are  Puerto Rican lol go away moron.. 
You work with them .. I have to live with them, compete with them as they lower wages refuse to assimilate, destroyed American inner city schools.. 
You are ignorant to the facts.. sit down and listen .. are you afraid of losing your job?? Lol coward


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ... you lie to new immigrants and tell them not to assimilate. ....
> ...


Help do what? Collect welfare?? Moron


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


So your idea of compromise is incentive to come here and try not to get caught?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> 64% of America *does *want immigration:



Immigration =/= what we are currently inundated with.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!



Frankly, I'm surprised there are any swing voters these days.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2019)

America is full.  Not only should be stop Illegal assholes from coming here but we should greatly reduce the number of legal ones.

Only allow immigration to accommodate legitimate marriages and adoptions.

Maybe have a couple of thousand slots each year for really successful people that will be job producers here.

Definitely stop Black and Brown.  We have too many of them already.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


My idea of compromise is to put your ideology in your pocket and deal with the world as it is, not the way you wish it to be.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





That’s also a lie.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> America is full.  Not only should be stop Illegal assholes from coming here but we should greatly reduce the number of legal ones.
> 
> Only allow immigration to accommodate legitimate marriages and adoptions.
> 
> ...





 America is nowhere near full, and in the relatively near future we will be dealing with the exact opposite of the false crisis that has you so panicked.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


And YOU have not lived thru the experiences we have had that you haven't. There are always more possibilities than what you can see from where you are.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


You just said you want to reward illegals that don't get caught. That's ridiculous


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!



You mean Americans don't want open borders, less security and less money in their paycheck to pay for free college for illegal immigrants? Shocking.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Sending them back to where they came from is inhumane?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


It only grows the economy for the benefit of immigrants.  It doesn't benefit me one bit.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


So you would deport a family that has lived in the US for years, has never gotten into trouble, has been gainfully employed or started a business, etc.  In short, the kind of family that is an asset to the community.  That's cruel, ridiculous, and not in the best interests of the country.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


How would I benefit from prison lifers sent to some island?


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I never said that.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You are right-cages bad-let them loose in the desert-better?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Umm ok lol


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > We have child abuse every day in this country-yet we focus on these illegal kids-why?
> ...


They aren't "guests."  They are interlopers.  They should be sent back where they came from.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


What do prison lifers have to do with illegal aliens?


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> America is full.  Not only should be stop Illegal assholes from coming here but we should greatly reduce the number of legal ones.
> 
> Only allow immigration to accommodate legitimate marriages and adoptions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your courage.  So few people are willing to stand up and admit that their immigration position is based on racism.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Why should they be let loose into the country?  They should be on a bus to tijuana.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


They are in trouble since they are illegal and we have to pay ICE and risk their lives to dig them out. Don't worry, we survived without them and will again. Let them knock on the front door next time.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


The children aren't criminals.  Send them back but don't treat them badly while they are here.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > America is full.  Not only should be stop Illegal assholes from coming here but we should greatly reduce the number of legal ones.
> ...


That's because in 99% of cases it's not.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


The numbers of illegal aliens have spiked because of orders from leftwing judges preventing Trump from sending them back.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Trade off-one lifer exiled out of the country OR one illegal deported, then one legal immigrant comes in.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Children always suffer because of the sins of their parents.  Do you believe armed robbers shouldn't be put in prison because they have children?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Why should we have to make such a trade?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Lol right? My bad. How cruel of me not to want to reward and incite illegal immigration. I now want to reward illegals that don't get caught.
Thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------   they aren't being punished , they are being held in detention is all it is .  Like I said earlier , these widdle invaders never had things as good as when they are being detained   Alang .
> ...


That's why I don't try to cross the border with them illegally.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Nobody whacks them, but we have to house and feed them when we have nothing available-and lets not plan on starting to take care of them either.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

Siete said:


> bla bla bla ^^^^^^^
> 
> facts -
> 
> Americans Oppose Border Walls, Favor Dealing With DACA


Most favor a "barrier" at the border.  Lefties have succeeded in demonizing the term "wall," so they have a knee jerk reaction to that.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


STOP! It was just an offer to somebody moaning about legal immigration. We don't HAVE to do anything.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > got nothing to do with Parents as that's just a bit of Emotion that you throw in Alang .
> ...


When you give all your money away to the less fortunate, possibly will buy your phony concern.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Deport them all.  Not getting caught doesn't entitle them to jack squat.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


The world as it is means you will pay through the nose for your good deeds.  Immigration is a threat to the people who already live here.  We don't benefit one bit from immigration.  That's the bottom line.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


I would deport them last, but I would deport them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Sure you did.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


They are being treated just fine.  Only the gullible swallow the open borders propaganda that they are being abused.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


An excellent example of ideology trumping common sense.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Where?


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > America is full.  Not only should be stop Illegal assholes from coming here but we should greatly reduce the number of legal ones.
> ...




Jimmy Cater fucked this country real bad when he changed the immigration laws that mostly favored Europeans to letting in the Brown and Black welfare queens from third world shitholes.  That was dumb.

We are reaping the stupidity of that with hate mongering Commie Muslims getting elected to Congress in states like Minnesota, aren't we?


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Separating a child from his parents is a form of abuse.  Sometimes it may be the lesser of evils but not in this case.  They are being used as pawns and you don't do that to children.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


There is already a lot of hate mongering in this country, with or without them.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Imagine those judges forcing Trump to obey the law!


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


They are making up the law, turd.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...




The Democrats decided to import Brown and Black welfare queens in order to have a future voting base.  It fucked this country up real bad.  The Browns and Blacks, being welfare queens help to further the Democrat Party's agenda to make this country a socialist shithole so they don't care.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I guess I don't equate desperate parents, trying to do the best for their families, with armed robbers.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


The parents abused the child by smuggling him across the border.  The U.S government is only enforcing the law.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Apparently you're too stupid to understand the concept of analogy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!


We're a nation ruled by laws, not opinion polls; a majority of Americans didn't want Trump to be president.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Wrong again, you need to go back to law school.  Or at least watch this:


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The parents abused the child by smuggling him across the border.  The U.S government is only enforcing the law.


Nope, the US government is enforcing an Executive Order.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Come up with analogous examples and we'll see.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> The Democrats decided to import Brown and Black welfare queens in order to have a future voting base.  It fucked this country up real bad.  The Browns and Blacks, being welfare queens help to further the Democrat Party's agenda to make this country a socialist shithole so they don't care.


You should come and visit planet Earth, it is a much nicer place than where you are.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrats decided to import Brown and Black welfare queens in order to have a future voting base.  It fucked this country up real bad.  The Browns and Blacks, being welfare queens help to further the Democrat Party's agenda to make this country a socialist shithole so they don't care.
> ...




If I want to go to an alien area all I have to do is go to one of these Democrat controlled big city shithole ghettos.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...






 Learn English, understand American culture, get an education, develop skills that can be used in a future career, etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Like what?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...


So try tho beat him lol you can’t haha


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> If I want to go to an alien area all I have to do is go to one of these Democrat controlled big city shithole ghettos.


Don't do it.  You don't belong with the 80% of Americans that live in cities.  I guess that makes you a minority.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...







Oh, did you just remember that now?



You’re a worse liar than Bobobrainless, kid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Develop what skills how to be a welfare recipient not say anything when democrats are destroying America? Yea no lol


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Importing more mouths to feed so they can get on our welfare system and reproduce like rabbits is "common sense?"


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


No I don't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


I just did.  People who break the law go to prison.  According to you, we should do that because it harms their children.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The parents abused the child by smuggling him across the border.  The U.S government is only enforcing the law.
> ...


Hmmm, wrong.  That law says their parents should be sent back where they came from.  A judge says they are entitled to plead asylum even though they violated the regulations on asylum.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> People who break the law go to prison.  According to you, we should do that because it harms their children.


I'd bet 99.999% of law breakers never go to court, let alone prison.  I was driving 55 mph on an interstate and I can't tell you how many law breakers sped right past me.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's exactly not my understanding.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


What you understand is a load of horseshit.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Don't you respect the law? No excuses, don't YOU respect the law? THAT _is_ the US ideology.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Who do you think made that choice? Their parents-if that's who they really are. Get off the kids are more important than anything kick-they're not. I would say the parent enters to plea, and the kid stays in Mexico-period-then lets see what they do.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


They know there is a right way to do this, and they CHOOSE the wrong way-do you want to reward this bad behavior?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Like all we have said-pay attention


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Remember what?? Dude you are out of your league in race relations


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...




Answer the question.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


He needs his position on race  to be legitimate, or everything he was indoctrinated with will destroy him lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


He did.. can you jot follow the conversation??


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No-don't be lazy read thru what we posted-Jesus Christ-you want to be breast fed too?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




How do you figure, kid?


----------



## bendog (Aug 7, 2019)

Lying OP still going strong.  LOL


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...




So, you're full of shit. You should have just said so in the first place.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What "indoctrination," kid?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




The ones _you_ might have gained during high school if you weren't so stupid and dropped out so soon.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Defen


Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Ohh you don’t? Lol are you on medication?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




That’s not an answer, kid. Why so scared of simple questions?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You project to much little man


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yea ok you seem like you have some good skills lol hahah


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Answer the question.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You need to follow the conversation.. sit down, read, listen and learn.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Chicken shit


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ignore Unkotare-he just wants to bust your balls because he doesn't understand what we told him. He is like a little kid asking why, why, why. There are more interesting posters on the board tonite.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...


You know what's hypocritical of the left?  They call out for open borders and for MILLIONS to come in, unvetted, then turn around and claim to be pro-environment.
To date, it takes 1.5 acres to feed one human for a period of one year.  That's MILLIONS coming in that would need more land worked for crops and less forests (which absorb carbon dioxide and emit oxygen).  Those MILLIIONS also need land upon which to live....more deforestation.  Those MILLIONS will need more businesses built to support their employment and supply needs.....more deforestation.  Those MILLIONS will need more parking lots, streets, freeways and roads upon which to travel.....more deforestation.  Those MILLIONS will need more transportation to get them from point a to point b and back.....more pollution (it isn't just the gas that pollutes, but the rubber in the tires coming off the tires, adding to pollution).  As MILLIONS come in, those MILLIONS will have MANY MILLIONS more offspring.  As forests and land availability rapidly dwindles, they will look at our National Parks, National Forests, Wildlife Refuges and Wetlands as areas to grow into, thus destroying more forests and eliminating wildlife.  The problem with most people is that they just DON'T think about how large-scale population growth negatively affects the planet.  They can only see votes.
My personal stance is, I don't care who's trying to cross the border illegally, whether it's herds of Hispanics/Latinos, or herds of Norwegians.  It's time to end ALL immigration across the board.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





What is it you think you told me?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You have used up your allotment of questions-NEXT!


----------



## Terri4Trump (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!



I'll add that to my list of reasons why Trump will be re-elected.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Don't you respect the law? No excuses, don't YOU respect the law? THAT _is_ the US ideology.


Some yes, some no.  I've never killed anyone but I can't drive 55.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Separating a child from his parents is a form of abuse.  Sometimes it may be the lesser of evils but not in this case.  They are being used as pawns and you don't do that to children.
> ...


Many choices are being made.  Parents are taking their kids and looking for a better (safer?) life.  Trump chose to crack down and began jailing the parents.

And the kids *are *more important than anything.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> They know there is a right way to do this, and they CHOOSE the wrong way-do you want to reward this bad behavior?


Why did they make this choice?

You don't punish innocent children because of what the parents did.  Justice is nice but not at any price.


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



So you want to accept people by what language they speak... You know Spanish is more widely spoken that English... It is also more spoken than all the continental European language combined (bar Spanish)...

So you want So you want more Chinese, Hindi & Arabic speakers... There is already too many English speakers as a percentage...


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 8, 2019)

LuckyDuck said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You're talking about population growth NOT immigration.  Immigrants require all those things you listed any where they live, here or in their home country.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You should lot deblasio on hannity last night lol a retard haha


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > We have more than enough people in this country right now. We sure don't need any more freeloaders.
> ...



You have a point but it is the low skilled worker market is just that a market... High demand and low supply would mean higher cost but economy suffers due to this high cost and that cost would be placed on other goods. So inflation would increase and US economy would get less competitive...

This is why true libertarianism wants a free flow of labour as it allows the market source labour without constraints...

Personally I believe a country needs a low skilled labour force and those people deserve a living wage from where they can develop and prosper... The present system is creation of a sub class of people within America who can be exploited...

So make them legal and give them rights OR just jail any one who employs them and watch the US economy go down the toilet...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes more last place cultures speak Spanish lol 1st world culture speaks English. Assimilate if you want to be successful


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


And you can’t find low skill workers that will assimilate in EUROPE.. we need to pick people that can add value. Not ruin a  nationality . 

It’s almost like America is your daughter, you raise her right, she is successful but then she marries a 74 year old dish washer who can’t speak English and beats her. They reproduce now your family is fcuked.. you would do what ever it takes to protect your family.


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



If you take the US out of it (which is not US official language) the rest of the first world has a pretty even mix of languages...

Actually out of 327m Americans only 230m speak it at home...
Languages of the United States - Wikipedia

Actually Hispanic is what should be looked fo with 12.8% of homes speaking it... Makes more sense..

By the way English speakers are not welcome even with degrees..

E3 bill dies thanks to Senator Tom Cotton and incredibly, an Irish journalist Neil Munro | IrishCentral.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


I invite you to move you and your family to a neighborhood that’s speaks entirely Spanish.. lol it’s all low wages, high crime, dirty, and high welfare. Also bad schools..

If not STFU LOL


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I holiday in Spain all the time... Canary Islands or the Mainland.. Guess what they all speak Spanish... Barcelona and Seville are some of the most beautiful cities in the world...

Their neighbourhoods are really nice...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


Yes because Spanish Europeans are the issues we are talking about hAha.. way to deflect loser


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 8, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I think low-skilled workers are a problem for the US.  It is their jobs that will be replaced by machines first and they will have few options to find new work.  New factories are much more automated and require fewer workers.  In the service industry we're going to they're going to be lost.


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Sorry to break it to you, they are hispanic.... You associated the language they speak with dirty neighbourhoods and crime...

Explain how speaking Spanish makes you dirty and a criminal?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


The majority of Spanish speaking neighborhoods in America do...


----------



## bendog (Aug 8, 2019)

OP's a lie and the thead is still going.  LOL


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

bendog said:


> OP's a lie and the thead is still going.  LOL


Tds


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Link? Proof? Exact definition (in your little pea brain) of a "Spanish speaking neighborhood"?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



The one where they spoke negatively about you and you got all upset like a little baby.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


Spanish speaking parts of Boston are all high in crime, low wage workers ( they have 20 people in a apartment) 
School system is awful. 
Just facts snow flake


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...




You're going to confuse the little dope.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Did you even bother to read what you quoted, dumbass?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




High population-density urban centers experiencing poverty are always high in crime, you idiot. And there is no part of Boston where the majority of people do not speak English as a first language. Just because hearing a language you don't understand frightens your weak little mind does not mean it is an exclusive Spanish-speaking zone, punk.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yes urban American towns have high crime.. ADDING FOREIGNERS WHO CANT SPEAK ENGLISH, lol bring corruption, low wages IS NOT A NEEDED ADDITION TO MY ALREADY STRUGGLING AMERICAN CITIES! 
IS  this finally kicking in?? Lol


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




And always have; 50 years ago, 100 years ago, 150 years ago. The ancestors of most of the idiots like you playing Know-Nothing today lived in those high-crime urban areas while assimilating over a few generations just like today's immigrants are doing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Lol no if you flooded Mission Hill and health st projects with Haitians and Latinos in the 40’s and 50’s the mayor would have been murdered haha 

I seen my fathers and mothers year books in the 50-60’s NO LATINOS NO HATIANS! 

If you didn’t speak English in a school in those days you would have been home schooled until you learned English..

These are just facts.. you are dumb ass with absolutely no information to offer here except fake news


----------



## Terri4Trump (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Boston has always been a city of immigrants, you stupid little shit.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ...
> 
> If you didn’t speak English in a school in those days you would have been home schooled until you learned English..
> 
> ....




Wrong again, punk. English language instruction has been part of education in America since before the penning of the Constitution. In the 1880s, 52 of St. Louis' 57 public schools had bilingual education programs. Public opinion about bilingual ed vs. English immersion has waxed and waned (go ask an adult what that means), but American education has always addressed this obvious aspect of learning in an immigrant nation. 

So here again we see that you know nothing about education, language, Boston, or American history in general. Maybe you should shut the fuck up and go wash some dishes.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Show me the Latino I’ll pay you 100 dollars lol 
This is Jamaica plain also one of Boston most Hispanic neighborhoods from late 70’s on.. SHOW ME ONE FIRST GENERATION IMMIGRANT ... 
You can’t


----------



## dblack (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!



FEAR. HATRED. GO TEAM!!!


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Lol the whitest most American schools in America have English class hahah you are one dumb arse 

They teach you nouns, verbs, how to write a paragraph.. they are for Americans you ball washer


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


And, once they "immigrate" to the US, they need to destroy the pristine habitats to accommodate them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...


Ummm resources for poor Americans.. yes please


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 273478
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> ...





Even you can’t be this stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




ESL, you idiot, not ELA (which you clearly failed).


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 273478
> ...


Let’s play a game where is the Latino lol haha.. I can’t believe you are still here haha


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 273482
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> ...





Wow, you really are this stupid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 8, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 273482
> ...


Where are the Latin immigrants??? Where lol you said they have always been here .. hahah


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> ...



Your analysis overlooks the fact that many Americans disapprove because President Trump has not done enough to deport the leeches and their git.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> ...The truth is that if it weren't for immigration, the population of the US would be shrinking...


Good... let it shrink... 330,000,000 is too many, anyway.



> ...as would our economy...


Then it's high time to "take the pain" and get this over with, before an even _longer_ delay can hurt us even _more_.

We did just fine without them for a very, very long time.

We'll do just fine without them, far into the future.

Time to find out if your doom-and-gloom predictions are accurate.

Sounds like great fun.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 8, 2019)

Oh no no , Spartacus says no


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!


Great news!


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > We have more than enough people in this country right now. We sure don't need any more freeloaders.
> ...


Obviously this is over your head...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 8, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Wayyyyyyy


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 9, 2019)

This is  one of Trumps big advantages. The Dems keep talking about things to empower criminals in our country that are illegal immigrants or worse. They do not seem to realize that most blacks and most Hispanics don't want illegals in the country either.

Trump is likely to get 40% of the Hispanic vote outside of California, and about 30% of the black vote in a landslide win in 2020 the way things are currently going.

Majority of Blacks, Hispanics Support Anti-Illegal Immigration Candidates

The latest Harvard/Harris Poll reveals that about* 70 percent, or seven-in-ten, U.S. voters said they would be more likely to support a 2020 presidential candidate who stands for “strengthening our border to reduce illegal immigration” to the country.*

Only _30 percent _of U.S. voters said they would be less likely to support a 2020 presidential candidate who supported reducing illegal immigration.

Support for reducing illegal immigration is vastly popularly among swing voters, about* 69 percent of whom said they would be more likely to back a candidate like President Trump in the 2020 election because of his stance against illegal immigration.*

Similarly, voters across racial lines said they would be more likely to support a 2020 presidential candidate that wants to reduce illegal immigration.* Roughly 63 percent of black Americans and 61 percent of Hispanic Americans said they would be more likely to support an anti-illegal immigration presidential candidate.*

More than *seven-in-ten working and lower-middle-class Americans, as well as 71 percent of suburban voters, said the same.*

As Breitbart News reported, the Harvard/Harris Poll found that nearly* seven-in-ten swing voters, along with 64 percent of all U.S. voters, said they are less likely to support a 2020 presidential candidate who supports more immigration to the country.*​


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 9, 2019)

And this is precisely why Democrats are making so much sound and fury about "white supremacists". Almost every single one of their issues is a loser politically and their candidates are horribly weak. Their stance on illegal immigration is ESPECIALLY losing with the American people.

All they have is the politics of personal destruction--and the devil take the hindmost.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 9, 2019)

They're talking about "red flag" laws where they would take guns away from mentally ill people, but how would we disarm every Democrat?


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

Any democrats on this forum calling for open borders? I haven't seen them. I think you're just regurgitating a political talking point which has no basis in reality.


----------



## Deno (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Any democrats on this forum calling for open borders? I haven't seen them. I think you're just regurgitating a political talking point which have no basis in reality.




It's you that has no basis in reality.


----------



## Deno (Aug 9, 2019)

What is a Country without borders?

Illegal immigration hurts everyone regardless of race or wealth...


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 9, 2019)

If this was all that minorities cared about, it would be important.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Any democrats on this forum calling for open borders? I haven't seen them. I think you're just regurgitating a political talking point which have no basis in reality.



Yep.

Yesterday's raids saw hundreds of lowly, immigrant workers in some plants in Mississippi handcuffed and shoved onto buses.  None of their employers was treated the same way.

But hey, it's all about enforcing the law!

You just know one thing: When folks show up, blithely presenting GatewayPundit or Breitbart as a "source", the intellectual rot has progressed so far as to render them beyond reason, and beyond accountability.  The demented blab about "hard truth", as it stands, merely adds a self-inflicted insult to the self-inflicted injury.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




So, you really are so stupid that you think you can determine not only the family background of every person from an old photo but also what their first language was? Even you have to feel humiliated at that level of idiocy. And what I said was that immigrants have always been here, stupid. Immigrants from many different places at different points in American history. But you don't know the first thing about American history, so it must be pretty confusing for you.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


We are talking Latinos.. whites assimilate so you could never tell where they are from..ITS WHY WE SHUT DOWN IMMIGRATION FOR 30 years! Lol 
And whites assimilate! 
Latinos don’t! This is why you don’t see Latinos in the pic! Back when there was more low wage jobs! They were scared! 

And that will return! 

Look at that pic! Ahhhhhhh ASSIMILATION BABY!


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

Deno said:


> It's you that has no basis in reality.


Show me the reality of democrats on this message board calling for open borders.


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

Deno said:


> What is a Country without borders?


Show me democrats on this message board calling for open borders.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Any democrats on this forum calling for open borders? I haven't seen them. I think you're just regurgitating a political talking point which has no basis in reality.


Liar. You do.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Any democrats on this forum calling for open borders? I haven't seen them. I think you're just regurgitating a political talking point which has no basis in reality.


If you support any of the Democrat candidates. You pretty much want open borders, because they want it.


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Liar. You do.


Front them up. I haven't seen anyone call for open borders.


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

jknowgood said:


> If you support any of the Democrat candidates. You pretty much want open borders, because they want it.


I don't believe I've seen any Democrat candidate call for open borders. You got a quote and a link to it?

Rather than regurgitating talking points you've slurped up.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Liar. You do.
> ...


WHO would you "allow" Trump to send back?


----------



## Deno (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > It's you that has no basis in reality.
> ...




Do you own a tv or a radio?

Your politicians are for open borders, plain to see...

You Tards on this board support them.....

Simple common sense....


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > If you support any of the Democrat candidates. You pretty much want open borders, because they want it.
> ...


They don't want a border wall and want to do away with ice. Oh and sanctuary cities. Sorry you lose.


----------



## Deno (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > If you support any of the Democrat candidates. You pretty much want open borders, because they want it.
> ...




You are the one slurping and spreading BS......

Plain to see for the sane.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 9, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > ...The truth is that if it weren't for immigration, the population of the US would be shrinking...
> ...


This country has always had a steady influx of people and that's what made us what we are.  MAGA = immigration.  Or we could all learn Chinese or Hindi.

If you think we have too many, what is the right number?


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


So where are these posters on this message board who've called for open borders? Or were you just regurgitating talking points you've been fed?


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

Deno said:


> Your politicians are for open borders, plain to see...


So a quote and a link should be easy for you. Myself, the only place I've seen that is in rightard talking points.


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

jknowgood said:


> They don't want a border wall and want to do away with ice. Oh and sanctuary cities. Sorry you lose.


So where are their calls for open borders, apart from in your imagination?


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 9, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Thank you both for your insightful commentary.  I'm sure everyone on the USMB appreciates them and has benefited from your intellect.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > They don't want a border wall and want to do away with ice. Oh and sanctuary cities. Sorry you lose.
> ...


They do not want any enforcement on our borders. What part of that don't you undersrand?


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

jknowgood said:


> They do not want any enforcement on our borders. What part of that don't you undersrand?


The part where you won't provide: a quote and a link to them calling for open borders; a quote and link to them calling for the removal of all border posts.


----------



## cnm (Aug 9, 2019)

Merging threads was of no help.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > They do not want any enforcement on our borders. What part of that don't you undersrand?
> ...


Well they are wanting to give illegals free healthcare, when Americans can't.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > If you support any of the Democrat candidates. You pretty much want open borders, because they want it.
> ...


They have. AOC said it DIRECTLY. If you come to America, you have just as much right to to be here as anyone else.


----------



## Deno (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Your politicians are for open borders, plain to see...
> ...




You seem to be insane...


----------



## Deno (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Your politicians are for open borders, plain to see...
> ...




Tell us Tard.....

What has the left done to secure the border?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 9, 2019)

cnm said:


> Any democrats on this forum calling for open borders? I haven't seen them. I think you're just regurgitating a political talking point which has no basis in reality.


every demoloser candidate raised their hand for open borders.  So you don't back them?  good.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 9, 2019)

Deno said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


he's misinformed.  he's a leftist.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





We’ve been talking about immigrants, you racist dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ohh now you want to create arguments we weren’t having to help you lolyou Democrats like to create things don’t you haha


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





That’s not what cowardly, un-American idiots like you used to say about Irish, Italians, Germans, Swedes, etc. 

You’re a damn fool.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Pay attention, punk.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> ...This country has always had a steady influx of people and that's what made us what we are.  MAGA = immigration.  Or we could all learn Chinese or Hindi. If you think we have too many, what is the right number?


And now it's time to close the door for a while... oh, say, twenty years might do it, as an initial trial.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 9, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > ...This country has always had a steady influx of people and that's what made us what we are.  MAGA = immigration.  Or we could all learn Chinese or Hindi. If you think we have too many, what is the right number?
> ...


What's that assessment based on?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > ...This country has always had a steady influx of people and that's what made us what we are.  MAGA = immigration.  Or we could all learn Chinese or Hindi. If you think we have too many, what is the right number?
> ...




Not going to happen.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Lol well it’s kinda important we have a country that is  cohesive, don’t you want a melting pot? You can’t melt if you are all divided in separate sections like how democrats want it..


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You can’t make up shit lol


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ...don’t you want a melting pot? ......




We have a melting pot, and it's working just fine.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




But _you_ keep trying, punk.


----------



## Scamp (Aug 10, 2019)

Whats wrong with turning our country into a third world sh!thole?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ...don’t you want a melting pot? ......
> ...


The most multicultural areas in America are all high in crime.. lol sorry tiny


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You keep forgetting the conversation,, how old are you?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So you want a third world shithole doesn’t mean we do


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2019)

Scamp said:


> Whats wrong with turning our country into a third world sh!thole?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 10, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Arbitrary and unilateral disgust with Liberal accommodation to Illegal Aliens, and a desire to spank both them and their beneficiaries.

That, and the strong suspicion that a multi-decade moratorium would prove for all to see that our economy will ultimately do just fine without them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 10, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


I think he was doing a WAG.

I don't think we need to close immigration, I just think we need to a) get control of our immigration, and 2) shift most of the allotments to western nations over to South Asian nations like India, Pakistan and Bengladesh if they pass a background check, a fanatic religion check and can show that they will have employment when they get here and will be on a fast track to citizenship should they not get on welfare or build a felony record.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




The most densely populated, impoverished urban areas are all high in crime, idiot. They always have been.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Failed straw man.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


How so? You want open borders we don’t! How’s that a straw man exactly?

Is posting straw man like yelling Racist?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Even in less populated towns in Massachusetts,  new Hampshire and Maine where immigrants from Afro and Latin countries have seen a boom in crime look at Lewiston Maine, and Manchester  New Hampshire .. the flow of crime democrats want needs to stop


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 10, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


That's exactly right... it was a W(ild)-A(ssed) G(uess)... a dart thrown at the wall... a place to park the idea during the early going of any such contemplation.

We are now a nation of 330,000,000 souls... one third of a billion people... there is no imperative to continue crowding more-and-more people into our living space.

And there is certainly no reason to continue indulging Liberal immigration policies just so that they can feel good about themselves at the expense of the Republic.

If anti-Illegals advocates are told that policy A or B are discriminatory, well, then, time to close the doors altogether for a while, so that no discrimination exists.

It doesn't have to be forever... just a generation or so... 20-30 years ought to do it... to shut Liberals the phukk-up on this subject, and to rebuild several trade wage baselines.

Time for Americans to learn to do for themselves again, and to set aside an admirable but now largely inappropriate, unnecessary and bankrupt immigration tradition.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





When have I ever said that, liar?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Manchester has been the crime capital of NH since long before you were born, kid. And the Somali immigrants resettled in ME were relocated in the most irresponsible way possible under the idiotic obama regime, bringing poverty and isolation with them.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> ..., time to close the doors altogether for a while, so that no discrimination exists.
> 
> It doesn't have to be forever... just a generation or so... 20-30 years ought to do it... ....




Not going to happen.


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Africans should be relocated somewhere in Africa, or is there no place in Africa that’s ok?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Where should we relocate you?


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So why not? Why should everyone come here?


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 10, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I hear parts of South Africa are decent, mostly where they play golf.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



That's not what I asked you. Answer the question.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yes it it has skyrocketed since the black and Latinos  have moved in.. a local
Cop said every time he is called to a violent cries it’s always black or Latino


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Link to a quote from this "local cop" you just pulled out of your ass? 

Manchester has been the crime capital of NH since long before you were born, kid


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What doesn’t that have to do what what I said?? lol are you a retard? It was quoted to me directly

Data Shows Racial Disparities Increase at Each Step Of N.H.'s Criminal Justice System


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Everyone knows you have been lying out your ass, punk. Stop demeaning yourself further.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Manchester NH most wanted first page all
Latinos and black lol hahahha CANT MAKE THIS SHIT UP
http://www.manchesternh.gov/Portals/2/Departments/police_blog/WANTED LIST.PDF


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Little punk keeps finding new levels of stupid and doesn't even realize it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Little punk keeps finding new levels of stupid and doesn't even realize it.


Lol why is the first page all non whites!? I thought they were assimilating!????


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Little punk keeps finding new levels of stupid and doesn't even realize it.
> ...




Never had a chance to study logic before you dropped out, idiot?


----------



## Taz (Aug 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm good, there's already only white people for 20 miles around me. 

Now answer mine, Africans should be relocated somewhere in Africa, or is there no place in Africa that’s ok?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




You're not good. If anyone is being relocated, the likes of you should be first. Now, where should be drop your worthless ass when we take out the trash?


----------



## Taz (Aug 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Answer my question now. I answered yours.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So your logic is let’s flood our poor American towns with cultures that can’t assimilate, take resources from the poor, destroy school, terrorize our residents?  Your logic is reatarted..


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 11, 2019)

Kondor3 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Honest but fact free.  Thanks.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 11, 2019)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Not going to relocate Americans of any color to any country unless they go there on their own and willingly. Doesn't matter if it's ok there or not. 

Argument can be made though that those who call themselves. whatever-Americans be transplanted to Whatever land.


----------



## wamose (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone with half a brain knows we can't take any more illegals or asylum seekers. We even need to lower our legal immigration numbers to 2-3 hundred thousand a year.


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 12, 2019)

wamose said:


> Anyone with half a brain knows we can't take any more illegals or asylum seekers. We even need to lower our legal immigration numbers to 2-3 hundred thousand a year.


On what do you bias your opinion?


----------



## wamose (Aug 12, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with half a brain knows we can't take any more illegals or asylum seekers. We even need to lower our legal immigration numbers to 2-3 hundred thousand a year.
> ...


I "bias" my opinion on the always dependable Democratic bigotry.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 12, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Poll: Swing Voters Oppose 2020 Democrats Promising More Immigration
> 
> Thank god!
> Democrats can’t win!


*Joe Biden says that he wants more immigration.
Hillary also wanted more immigration and she lost by a landslide.*


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 12, 2019)

wamose said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


What is the relationship between Democratic bigotry an immigration numbers?


----------

